# facebook



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (18 Jun 2008)

I created this facebook group when we originally created the site.  Join if you feel like it  its sometimes nice to see the faces of everyone.. with the exception of George obviously, he's a little scary.

UKaps facebook group


----------



## Superman (18 Jun 2008)

Joined...

UKAps on Facebook baby!    8)


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Jun 2008)

Not a fan of this type of website


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (18 Jun 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> Joined...
> 
> UKAps on Facebook baby!    8)




well we might as well take over the world while were at it?


----------



## Ed Seeley (18 Jun 2008)

I've joined up too.


----------



## Egmel (18 Jun 2008)

I'm there too


----------



## Garuf (18 Jun 2008)

Me too.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (18 Jun 2008)

Ahhh, thats why ive been bombarded with freinds request!!


----------



## Joecoral (19 Jun 2008)

Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
			
		

> Superman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why stop there?


----------



## Egmel (19 Jun 2008)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Ahhh, thats why ive been bombarded with freinds request!!


Yeah, I've had a few through too.

Please don't be offended if I don't add you, I tend to keep Facebook for people I've actually met offline...  Which I suppose means I am really going to have to sort out a way of getting to the next meet.


----------



## PM (19 Jun 2008)

same, now my friends will know my dirty secret, oh no!


----------



## Superman (19 Jun 2008)

PM said:
			
		

> same, now my friends will know my dirty secret, oh no!


Although those who are my friends will have seen me at Rugby League Referee's fancy dress training...


----------



## jay (26 Jul 2008)

Don't think i could do this... it'll let the cat right out the bag!!

I've always been told I'm way too good looking to be a fish nerd.
Although they did say the same thing about being a Movie buff, Video game nerd, Comic books, Star wars, Japanese animation AND Lord of the rings....

I'll think about it.


----------



## LondonDragon (22 May 2009)

Its very quiet in there!!! Last post from the FOF!! lol come on people!! Post tank photos in there!!


----------



## Neo_ad (22 May 2009)

Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
			
		

> I created this facebook group when we originally created the site.  Join if you feel like it  its sometimes nice to see the faces of everyone.. with the exception of George obviously, he's a little scary.
> 
> UKaps facebook group



Could I make a suggestion, it would serve UKAPS better I think if you created a "page" on facebook and not a group. Its free works the same way but with a few added advantages, users will become fans which sounds better and spreads out via "friends you may know"

Also the main reason, if you make a news post it would show on all the members main page feeds (like your friends do), i.e if you posted news, images etc it would show up directly on our feeds making it easier to follow (with groups this doesn't happen, you have to manually check every time) You can also make your own status updates as "UKAPS" and people can comment on them and rate them up.

I run a few for work that are pages as imo groups on facebook are pointless these days 

(btw I am not having a go at you, I really want UKAPS on facebook )


----------



## hellohefalump (24 May 2009)

I joined


----------



## baron von bubba (26 May 2009)

Neo_ad said:
			
		

> Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i agree with this!
always thought the "groups" thing was pretty pointless tbh! :0/


----------

